# Forum More Stuff At the end of the day  Maintenance note.

## Bedford

:Smilie:

----------


## denaria

LOL and I thought the forum was going to be down for maintenance, good one

----------


## shauck

where do you find this stuff?  :Doh:

----------


## watson

Su,
those of us who know & luv him, realise that he had a very misspent youth... :Rotfl:

----------


## ringtail

gold

----------


## shauck

> Su,
> those of us who know & luv him, realise that he had a very misspent youth...

  Something for us to be thankful for.

----------


## Black Cat

Very good!

----------

